# Halfrauds



## woolley bully (Jun 13, 2010)

what a pain in the ass ...after waiting a week for Halfrauds 2 get me an iso/bose wire connector..i got the old head unit out only 2 find that its the wrong one ..so taken it back, and now i gotta wait another week for this other one 2 come ..well thats if they get the right one this time :x


----------



## Guest (Jun 20, 2010)

Everyone knows they're tards, why don't you just get on off eBay?


----------



## woolley bully (Jun 13, 2010)

manphibian said:


> Everyone knows they're tards, why don't you just get on off eBay?


i was thinking the same thing but i dont have an ebay account an also im not sure what iso plug it is ..the one they got me was a half amped plug and the only part that fitted it was the power side of things


----------



## davelincs (Jan 1, 2010)

Have you tried connects2, they normally do next day postage


----------



## woolley bully (Jun 13, 2010)

davelincs said:


> Have you tried connects2, they normally do next day postage


will give them a try ..an the real pain in the ass is that on the way home from work my driver side window is playing up an also i think the synchromesh is going on my 3rd gear so i got some bigger fish 2 fry first :evil:


----------



## droopsnoot (Sep 5, 2002)

Offer for half-price Simoniz hard wax, usually 7.99, now only 3.99, so combined with their 3 for 2 offer, I can get three tins for eight quid. Except they haven't got any in stock, anywhere within miles. When do they come back in? The day after the offer ends, that's when.


----------



## woolley bully (Jun 13, 2010)

droopsnoot said:


> Offer for half-price Simoniz hard wax, usually 7.99, now only 3.99, so combined with their 3 for 2 offer, I can get three tins for eight quid. Except they haven't got any in stock, anywhere within miles. When do they come back in? The day after the offer ends, that's when.


sounds about right lol


----------



## MINI-TTGuy (Sep 29, 2008)

It's Halfords not Halfrauds! I've seen that incorrect spelling numerous times on here!


----------



## woolley bully (Jun 13, 2010)

MINI-TTGuy said:


> It's Halfords not Halfrauds! I've seen that incorrect spelling numerous times on here!


 :lol: i only go there because ita about a mile away from me


----------



## Dash (Oct 5, 2008)

The problem with the Internet is you've got no idea is somebody is being tongue in cheek, or genuinely ingenuous.


----------



## audimad (Jan 7, 2008)

They are just a glorified bicycle shop. :lol:


----------



## woolley bully (Jun 13, 2010)

audimad said:


> They are just a glorified bicycle shop. :lol:


correct :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## Wallsendmag (Feb 12, 2004)

audimad said:


> They are just a glorified bicycle shop. :lol:


Not even good for bikes


----------



## woolley bully (Jun 13, 2010)

wallsendmag said:


> audimad said:
> 
> 
> > They are just a glorified bicycle shop. :lol:
> ...


lol all joking apart they did get the right plug in the end lol ..so i got my head unit fitted now


----------



## lazerjules (Apr 18, 2009)

Their numberplates are shit, I can tell you that for free.


----------



## woolley bully (Jun 13, 2010)

lazerjules said:


> Their numberplates are shit, I can tell you that for free.


lol that sounds like a voice of experience :wink:


----------



## scoTTy (May 6, 2002)

My TT had incorrect plates on it when delivered.
Halfords - mismade them. The guy thought you could have four letters in a row on a UK plates.

My S4 had a private plate put on
Halfords - made them and then due to the big air bubble that came up in the first couple of weeks made me another pair

My CBR600F needed new plates
Halfords - made them and then again and finally a third time. I got a full refund so they're freebies.

You'd think I'd have learnt by now wouldn't you.

p.s. And I worked for them for years!!!!


----------



## woolley bully (Jun 13, 2010)

scoTTy said:


> My TT had incorrect plates on it when delivered.
> Halfords - mismade them. The guy thought you could have four letters in a row on a UK plates.
> 
> My S4 had a private plate put on
> ...


 :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## Charlie (Dec 15, 2006)

scoTTy said:


> My TT had incorrect plates on it when delivered.
> Halfords - mismade them. The guy thought you could have four letters in a row on a UK plates.
> 
> My S4 had a private plate put on
> ...


LOL That is exactly what I was thinking  I find them generally hopeless, although I have come across a couple of half decent people working there in the past.

Charlie


----------



## lazerjules (Apr 18, 2009)

I love buying stuff from them, just for the experience of some cross eyed spotty twit looking at you straight laced and asking 'would you like me to fit them'


----------



## fishface (Nov 25, 2006)

I think they have lost their way somehow, seems like some marketing guru convincd someone " we must appeal to the young girly drivers" so a whole section of pink fluffy accessories appeared, then "how about selling mobile phones" so another bit of valuable floor space taken up (who would go to Halfords for a mobile phone?).
But ask for a set of anti rattle springs for your rear brakes on a Sunday at 3PM and you just get a blank look from Jimmy Acney face!


----------



## woolley bully (Jun 13, 2010)

fishface said:


> I think they have lost their way somehow, seems like some marketing guru convincd someone " we must appeal to the young girly drivers" so a whole section of pink fluffy accessories appeared, then "how about selling mobile phones" so another bit of valuable floor space taken up (who would go to Halfords for a mobile phone?).
> But ask for a set of anti rattle springs for your rear brakes on a Sunday at 3PM and you just get a blank look from Jimmy Acney face!


lol i bet he could have got you some nice pink fluffy stuff for your car tho :lol:


----------

